# IP-Videokameras - Wie direkt das Bildmaterial auf Server im Netz bringen?



## delmenhorster2010 (5. April 2010)

Ich möchte mit 2 Kameras direkt auf meinen Router gehen ,der ständig mit dem Internet verbunden ist.
Nun würde ich das Bildmaterial gerne auf einen SERVER im Internet speichern!
Ist das möglich wenn ja ?
Den ich möchte mir eine teueres Aufzeichnungsgerät sparen,was ich auch noch daheim hinstellen müßte,.
Oder gibt es noch andere Foren wo man mir besser helfen kann:?
M;FG


----------



## chmee (8. April 2010)

Geht es um Bilder oder um Video?

Bild:
Deine IP-Cam wird mit Sicherheit eine FTPsend-Funktion haben, mit der Du das aktuelle Bild auf den Webhost versendest. Entweder du benutzt einen statischen Namen des Bildes oder Du lässt immer das aktuellste Bild (per php) raussuchen und anzeigen. Per Refresh/AJAX dann eben auch immer wieder.

Video:
Abhängig von den Streaming/Encodingfuntkionen der IP-Cams kannst Du den Stream auch wieder per FTP auf den Webhost schieben lassen (was Sinn macht, wenn  Du die Bandbreite nach Hause nicht begrenzen möchtest) oder die simple Variante wäre, einen einfachen Object-Embed zu Deinen IP-Cams zu integrieren, die schlechtere aber einfachere Möglichkeit. Bitte die API der IP-Cam anschauen.

mfg chmee


----------



## delmenhorster2010 (8. April 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich mit den analog Kameras auf einen Adaptzer gehen der einen LAN Anschluß hat,mit eigenServer.(kostet ca 100 Euro für 4 Eingänge und Lan)
Dann wollte ich das Videomaeterial auf dem ONLINESPEICHERPLATZ speichern.
Geht das so?


----------



## chmee (8. April 2010)

Nun, soll es ein Livestream sein? Dann muss das Videoformat dazu fähig sein UND es wird eine ständige Verbindung zum Server (FTP zwecks Speichern) benötigt. Ausprobieren, ob es dieses Gerät kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## delmenhorster2010 (9. April 2010)

Also der Router ist immer im Netz 32.000 KD!
Also bei dem LANADAPTER mit den 4 Eingängen chinch ,steht eigene FTP Webserver.
Denke sollte gehen oder?
MFG


----------



## chmee (9. April 2010)

Nun, wenn das Video- oder Bildmaterial auf dem internenServer bleibt, dann funktioniert das natürlich auch, aber die Zugriffszeiten und der Durchsatz ist begrenzt durch Deinen Anschluss UND jeder Zugriff auf die Webcamdaten beschränkt Deine Bandbreite und Latenz.

Zur Frage, wie der Zugriff nun stattfindet : Oft bieten die Camserver einen simplen Webserver mit Player. Wenn nicht, muss man den passenden Player zum Format raussuchen.

mfg chmee


----------



## delmenhorster2010 (9. April 2010)

Aber der 32.000 DSL Anschluß soll nicht ausreichen?
Die Bandbreite fast immer voll zu nutzen.

Oder ich geh mit einem Netzwerkkabel auf meine Fritzbox ,und davon auf den USB Port sprich Festplattananschluß.
Würde das gehen?:MFG


----------



## chmee (9. April 2010)

Vergiß nicht, dass der Zugriff auf die Serverdaten den Upload betrifft, also nicht die 32.000 spielen eine Rolle, sondern die 2.000kBit.. Und wenn Du -jetzt als Beispiel- bei dem Videostream eine Kodierungsrate von 500kBit nutzt, sind das also 4 Menschen, die es gucken können, und dann ist die Leitung zu, sogar Du kannst dann kaum noch richtig surfen (denn es gibt auch immer Kontrolldaten, die logischerweise den Upload  betreffen..)

mfg chmee


----------



## delmenhorster2010 (9. April 2010)

Na dann kann ich da s´kniken!
Stimmt hatte nicht an den upload gedacht!
Abeer dann muß ich es schaffen auf Festplatte extern zu speichern!


----------



## delmenhorster2010 (10. April 2010)

Ich glaube das mit der Festplate wird nichts und Internetspeicher auch nicht!
Weil das Videomaterial muß ja überschieben weren wenn die Festplatte/HD Online Speicher voll ist!


----------



## chmee (10. April 2010)

Sowas könnte man umgehen, indem man zB jede Stunde die Datei neu startet (die alte überschreibt). Nenn doch bitte mal den Namen Deines Adapters. Vielleicht kann ich Dir was sagen, wenn ich weiss, was das Gerät kann - und was nicht.

mfg chmee


----------

